# eBay's New Plan for PayPal Only ~?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I wrote a post on RC Discussion post page, was meant for this page I messed up, But will you go there and read it, and give me your feedback on this page?~~Thank You~~


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought it was Paypal, Credit card or Propay?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It is in effect now, but they are not going to enforce it until 1/15/09.

I gave up on ebey almost a year ago, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*One in the same..*

Ebay and Paypal are the same Company. For those of you who have only been buyers, let me clue you in on basically how the fee structure works. First off, you post you item for sale/auction. Ebay hits you with a charge for the listing, anywhere from 40 cents to $1.00+ depending on how many pictures, bigger pic's,etc., and how much the item starts at/or sells for. Then when your item sells, they hit you with a final value fee, based on the final sale price. Now they will force you to use Paypal, who charges the seller yet again, based on the total transaction.

I had a piece of carp toy train set. Listed it for .99 cents. It sold for $1.04. the listing cost me .55 cents, the buyer wanted it shipped to Puerto Rico. The shipping was $11.50. Thank God I charged an extra $3.50 for the two trips to the P.O. to get a quote for the shipping, because Paypal charged me $3.20 for their fees. Plus another .20 cents for the final value fee. I won't bother to tell you the horror story of the 8- 9" curves with box lot that sold for .99 cents!! And to think, I undercharged on my shipping to make the deal look more appealing!! :freak: DUH!!! I am soooo glad my extra stuff is gone. 

I'll continue to buy on fleapay, but I do feel sorry for the sellers, as I know how hard of a hit they take. But unless they start taking better care of the sellers, I don't think I'll be wasting my time or money selling. As it stands now, they are catering to the buyer, but if things continue at this pace, there won't be anything to buy!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Paypal started out as a no fee service. Then eBay bought them about 6-7 years ago and once the two companies were brought together, all sorts of new rules were introduced.

I remember getting my auctions terminated because eBay insisted that if I listed Paypal in my ads, I had to accept credit cards - in other words, I needed a premium account. I could no longer use a personal account. The reason for this was simple - eBay gets a cut of all transactions done with a premium account, but gets no "fee" for the use of a personal account.

I've never had a problem if Paypal wanted to charge a fee to use their service. After all, it is a business. What I do have a problem with is Paypal charging you a percentage of a straight cash transaction which involves no credit/debit card. This would be the same as your bank charging you a percentage of the money you withdraw from your own account.

A flat fee or the requirement to maintain a minimum balance would have been fine. They have just gotten worse over the years; I stopped using eBay 2-3 years ago. When you do the math, you do not make money.

For years, eBay has been a losing proposition for anyone selling small ticket items, which I would describe as anything under $100. The really bright spot I see is that this should inject life back into local slot car shows and small time vendors.

Joe


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree its getting to the point where selling on Feebay is getting close to pointless.

I do alot of transactions on ebay and Its always a constant balance of trying to come put ahead after all of the fees. Lets not forget the hidden fees that come with selling....shipping supplies (non-priority mail boxes, tape, paper and ink for printing postage, bubble wrap, etc..)

In the end I have found that alot of things that I would normally sell have been shelved due to there being either no profit or loss of cash due to the high cost invloved as a seller.

Dunno, just my 2 cents.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

the only way ebay pays is if you sell something and then do a side deal with the customer, totally against thier policy but whatever! If they throw me off then thats it they loose money. I dont think they will go out of their way unless you try to screw the customer


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hay I Wrote to eBay*

I wrote to eBay about this, and side what if the 35% or so, of us that pay with Money Orders only all canceled our accounts? ~Eater it will put a shock in to them as in losing money in the long run, ~Or they will just blow us off like we don't matter anyways. ~I am waiting for an answer back from them, and will let you know what they say on this PayPal only plan.~~Hay I am sticking up for all the Sellers also. ~Thomas


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

im a money order payer too, I sent an email 3 days ago about this an still have yet to recieve a reply, They must not care to loose all the money they will by all us MO payers leaving there


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I only pay by MO also. I guess after the 1st of the year I will no longer be getting anything off of ebay. This sucks big time.

Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I filed a complaint with the Federal Trade Comission, Since they are forcing you to use paypal and they own it it is a monopoly. I suggest everyone file a complaint, if enough people complain the gov will look into it and if what they are doing is illegal they will stop it.


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

I use money orders, so that really sucks for me. I just noticed it this week, and it had me wondering what was going on with Paypal Bay. The sellers will lose big time.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I Got A Letter Back From Ebay*

A long letter saying that they where sorry for the inconvenience But all the Sellers can not take Money Orders or Personal Checks anymore. ~~Not there exact words but close.~But can take~Credit Card~Debit Card~or can go throw your personal bank account~and or use an eBay Gift Card.~~~~Bottom Line: If you don't have a Bank account your screwed.~Sincerely yours from the founders and management of eBay:~~~///Sorry but I had to add that~lol~///~~~PS. I can send you a copy of the letter from eBay if you would like to read it.~~Just write to me at ([email protected])~Tom


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

I also only use Money Order. I never use my Bank for EbAy.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I filed a complaint with the Federal Trade Comission, Since they are forcing you to use paypal and they own it it is a monopoly. I suggest everyone file a complaint, if enough people complain the gov will look into it and if what they are doing is illegal they will stop it.


I also did this today, EVERYONE that uses MO on ebay should do this


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Haven't done much on epay except a buy here and there. I still have a credit on my selling side, wonder if they'll send me a refund since I don't sell there anymore.  rr


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

They are using PayPal as their transaction manager, much like other online businesses do. They could use another company like authorize.net or something, but I think it'd cost buyers and sellers more if it was outsourced. Convenient for them, sure it is. But hardly a monopoly. Last thing we need is another government witch hunt. :freak:

I don't have a PayPal account either, so like you guys I'm another potential buyer off the list. But....they already accounted for losing us long before this scheme was implemented, as we cash/check/MO buyers have shrunk to being a mere pimple on their backside compared to rest. Ironically, given it is their roots, online auctions are not even their top priority moving forward, they are going after big sellers and pushing BIN over auctions, hoping to establish more of an "Amazon-type" online retail format for businesses by the sounds of it.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hay ~SwamperGene*



SwamperGene said:


> They are using PayPal as their transaction manager, much like other online businesses do. They could use another company like authorize.net or something, but I think it'd cost buyers and sellers more if it was outsourced. Convenient for them, sure it is. But hardly a monopoly. Last thing we need is another government witch hunt. :freak:
> 
> I don't have a PayPal account either, so like you guys I'm another potential buyer off the list. But....they already accounted for losing us long before this scheme was implemented, as we cash/check/MO buyers have shrunk to being a mere pimple on their backside compared to rest. Ironically, given it is their roots, online auctions are not even their top priority moving forward, they are going after big sellers and pushing BIN over auctions, hoping to establish more of an "Amazon-type" online retail format for businesses by the sounds of it.


~~I think that you said it all for us, And I Thank You.~And I am sure that all Money Order payer's, Think the same.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I have a PayPal account, so send your money orders here and I'll get all those items you want off of the Bay, for a small transaction fee.........and some shipping and handling. PM me for details.......(small inquiry fee).


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A clearing house! LOL

Good plan Rich....I'll take some of that action...LOL


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

A PayPal account used to only send money is essentially free guys. PayPal does provide some recourse when you get a turd in a box. The dispute process requires patience, but it has gotten me refunds on more than one occasion.

Here's what I got last time I sent someone a MO. The seller said he would take it back less a total of $25 in shipping. He thinks that me paying the shipping both ways is "fair".

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/member.php?u=12175

There is a trader feedback system there and he will be getting skewered once the time limit for editing the feedback he left me has expired (30 days). I once left a negative on eBay "too soon" and got a retalliatory negative (my only negative to date). Not going to make that mistake again. I'm confident that PayPal was the only reason I got a refund in this particular case.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

The other big reason this is being done is so they can comply with the IRS as they will soon be narking you out to the Govt so they can tax your income.
This provision is already written into law as part of the 700 Billion Bailout.
It says that anymore than 200 transactions or $10,000 per year must be reported by any online auction/sale site, not just Epay.

Now, that may sound like a large dollar amt., but make no mistake, they will lower it once they have all the bugs out of setting up the system.

Also 200 transactions is not that many, it works out to only 17 transactions per month and you are over the limit.
For someone like Weird Jack who does lots of small deals, he will be over the limit in a hurry.

So, the way to combat this is to get a tax # and write off every trip to the Post offfice, Staples, shows etc and run a loss for a few years.

Also set up another Epay acct in your wife's name and run that one as well to offset.
Also you can include a nice note in all deals that says contact me directly for any future needs.

I have not sold on the bay for a while and do have a Paypal acct so this will not really affect me, but I still thinks it sucks and is a direct slap in the face to the very people who built up Epay to begin with.

Craigs List still Rocks!

Later,
Keith


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why shouldn't income tax be paid if you're making income?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Why shouldn't income tax be paid if you're making income?


Why should the government be entitled to tax something simply because it exists?

I don't want to pick a fight or start a debate. But, there's nothing in the Constitution that allows the governmnet to collect an income tax, provide welfare, bail out banks, or tell the automotive industry what kinds of cars to make. Our 401ks could well be next. Another gigantic pile of our money for the governmnet to take and squander.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Why shouldn't income tax be paid if you're making income?


Well, the question becomes, If it is an item I already paid for using dollars I earned and paid taxes on and am now reselling probably at a loss, then why should I have to pay tax on that sale?

I would agree if you are using Epay or any other service to make a living then by all means you should pay taxes on the Profit received if any.

Otherwise, I think the gov't has no business in my funding my Hobby.
Just my opinion, your mileage may vary

Keith


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

twolff said:


> Our 401ks could well be next. .


I think they do tax that when you withdrawl it, I know they do my union retirement when im old enough to get it


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I think they do tax that when you withdrawl it, I know they do my union retirement when im old enough to get it



I wasn't referring to taxing a 401k. They are discussing TAKING our private 401k accounts into a government program that would guarentee a 3% return because so many people have had their retirement accounts hammered by the recent stock market free fall.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

twolff said:


> I wasn't referring to taxing a 401k. They are discussing TAKING our private 401k accounts into a government program that would guarentee a 3% return because so many people have had their retirement accounts hammered by the recent stock market free fall.


ahh ok, an yes i know of the beating, I lost all money put into my retirment this year due to the stock market


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> Why shouldn't income tax be paid if you're making income?


It shouldn't, as long as I can deduct every loss. I mean, if theyre going to tax you for every dollar coming in, shouldnt we be allowed to deduct every expense? If I buy something and sell it for a loss on eBay, then pay eBays fees, then spend gas to the post office, then the shipping and lost time. then get taxed for it, I should be able to keep the original receipt and deduct my loss and the fees off my taxes, Right? Or am I just dreaming? I mean, what's next? Are they going to tax you for your trade in at the dealer? Am I going to have to go the the online post office and buy stamps for every email? Am I gonna pay taxes for the air I breathe? I guess there is no such thing as an 'end user' anymore. If you buy used cds or software is that piracy?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Why shouldn't income tax be paid if you're making income?


thats all fine and dandy, but try telling your accountant you SPENT 1,500.00 on slot cars this year too and want a tax refund because your a small business.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Losses are deductible. And tax is only on the profit.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> thats all fine and dandy, but try telling your accountant you SPENT 1,500.00 on slot cars this year too and want a tax refund because your a small business.


He'll be the one telling you if he's worth a darn


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Ironically, given it is their roots, online auctions are not even their top priority moving forward, they are going after big sellers and pushing BIN over auctions, hoping to establish more of an "Amazon-type" online retail format for businesses by the sounds of it.


Gene,
I remember them stating just the opposite. A few months back, maybe into last year, they raised their rates in certain areas citing the fact that a large percentage of items were no longer auctions, but were instead being sold from eBay stores. They claimed they wanted to get back to having the majority of items sell in an auction format, so they raised the rates in other areas.

Of course, they then came back and raised the percentage being charged on auction sales.

Either way, selling small ticket items like slot cars on eBay is, in the long run, a losing proposition. Especially if you factor in your time.

Joe


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually Joe, they've been making it cheaper and more attractive to list BIN:

http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200808.shtml#2008-08-20070116


Read this, quoting the new eBay CEO earlier this year:

_Donahoe himself has suggested that "eBay's next wave of growth is going to come from weaving the strengths of auctions with our fixed price in a uniquely *eBay* way. Auctions attract enormous value, selection and fun to *eBay* but for many sellers and buyers and for many products, auctions are just not the optimal format. So what we need to do is marry the value selection fun created by auctions with the convenience and opportunity inherent in fixed price." *EBay*, Donahoe added, is also reworking its search abilities, making it easier to add pictures to listings, and is changing its web site to improve the company's merchant rating system._

I'm part of the eBay team for a fairly large business. We sell on average 500-800 (and sometimes more) items per week on eBay and get communications from them on a very regular basis as they consider business sellers such as us the new "core" of their business. They are pushing online retailing in a big way.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Gene,
Interesting. They must have done an aboutface on wanting to drive most items to auctions. If I remember correctly, I think they were trying to discourage eBay stores. This may or may not be the same as discouraging/encouraging the BIN format, but either way, eBay is not the place to sell small ticket items.

Joe


----------

